# Car photos. C&c wanted



## ceejtank (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm new to car/vehicle photography and wanted some opinions and C&c that I could work on for next time.



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## STiZzle2010 (Aug 18, 2015)

I like the WRX, is this yours?


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 18, 2015)

It's not. Mines the jeep. My buddies wrx. Very nice car. Fun to drive.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## STiZzle2010 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes they are, I have a 2010 STi and I love it! It looks like a nice spot to shoot and I may have to check it out some time as I'm not too far from Weymouth.


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 18, 2015)

STiZzle2010 said:


> Yes they are, I have a 2010 STi and I love it! It looks like a nice spot to shoot and I may have to check it out some time as I'm not too far from Weymouth.


Nice the spots in duxbury. Powder Point Bridge. Took this bad boy there a few weeks ago..

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## STiZzle2010 (Aug 18, 2015)

Oh that is a niceeeee spot!!!


----------



## ceejtank (Aug 19, 2015)

Any C&c for improvement?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 20, 2015)

1 and 2 are both underexposed-2 severely. 1, the car is tightly cropped on the front-try having the car lead IN to the shot. The last one looks like you fired a flashlight on the subjects from behind the camera. I do like the background though. I'll provide you with a quick tutorial on light painting from a friend of mine. I know it's a bit of an ad for the Icelight, but this applies to any light source. I HIGHLY recommend getting a portable LED trouble light for this.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks like the saturation is turned up to 11.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 20, 2015)

If you would allow it, I would happily take a stab at editing #2. If you want, send me the RAW file via Dropbox and I'll have a crack at it.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 20, 2015)

#2 is the best of the lot, although underexposed, as minicoop mentions.

In #1, the front of the car is so close to the edge of the frame it looks like it might just zip right out of the picture at any moment.  Worse, the side of the car basically creates a "leading line" that pulls my eye straight back to that sign on the beach, and I'm pretty sure that isn't your intent with this photo. 

#3, I don't know. I guess I just don't quite "get" it. It looks to me like you just lit up two completely random things that don't have anything to do with each other. I get the light painting on the car, although it still seems way too dark to me--if you're going to do something like this, I'd rather see the car and its interior lit up, than the ground in front of the car. But then you've also lit up that little statue/figure thing--is that a little miniature lighthouse, I guess? I just don't really get what that has to do with the car or how it ties together, and it makes it almost look like two separate photos.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 20, 2015)

As for light painting, here's an example of a completed image. I just need to do this on a clearer night to get a nice background.





IMG_6470 by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------

